# Pinkfarbener Grashüpfer



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag 

Meine Tochter kam gestern und meinte sie hat einen pinkfarbenen Grashüpfer gefangen.
Ja klar ... einen pinkfarbenen Grashüpfer  ... Grashüpfer sind bräunlich oder grün, aber doch nicht pink.

Und dann öffnet sie ihre Hand und was ich sehe ist ein Grashüfer, der tatsächlich pink ist ...

Hat irgendjemand eine Erklärung dafür, wieso dieser Grashüpfer so völlig andersfarbig ist?

   

   

Mandy


----------



## Connemara (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pinkfarbener Grashüpfer*

Das sieht sehr interessant aus...schau mal...das habe ich dazu gefunden:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/jahresz/herbst/hu4_7a.htm


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pinkfarbener Grashüpfer*

Danke Birgit 

Ich dachte das ist was Seltenes, aber so wie es aussieht scheint es öfter pinkfarbene Grashüpfer zu geben 

Mandy


----------



## Connemara (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Pinkfarbener Grashüpfer*

Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keinen gesehen...nur grün und braun...und ich habe schon viele fotografiert ! Sooo häufig können die dann doch nicht sein...
Ein sehr hübsches Exemplar


----------

